

Dr Michio Kaku: "There would be no Silicon Valley without the H1B" - eroded
http://wimp.com/kakusecret/

======
rudiger
So? There would be no Silicon Valley without cheap credit and a massive
financial sector, but that doesn't mean the Federal funds rate should be lower
or the financial sector should be bigger.

------
samstave
Would it have been different? Yes. Non-existent? No.

